# Perspectives on a Straight Jacket



## SifuPhil (Nov 3, 2013)

Harry Houdini, famed escape artist of the early 20th century, was renowned for his ability to escape from anything. His specialty, though, was straight jackets - in a box, on a train, hung by ankles in the rain - it didn't matter how or where he did it, he would be surrounded by massive crowds all holding their breath, waiting patiently (sometimes for hours) to see The Master perform his escape.









The sad part is, _*I*_ used to escape from a straight jacket every Saturday evening, and no one ever applauded ME ...


----------



## Sid (Nov 3, 2013)

"The sad part is, I used to escape from a straight jacket every Saturday evening, and no one ever applauded ME ...  "

   Does that mean we need better straight jackets?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 3, 2013)

Sid said:


> "The sad part is, I used to escape from a straight jacket every Saturday evening, and no one ever applauded ME ...  "
> 
> Does that mean we need better straight jackets?



Well, I started off with the "tricked ones". They were good as far as they went, but didn't stand up to rigid use. After my first stay at the Institution I had become better acquainted with the real things, and upon subsequent visits I entertained the staff and fellow residents by escaping from anything wrapped around me.

Later, when I was dating, I was presented with some more unusual challenges in regards to the jackets - suspensions, chainings, submersible episodes - and the skills I had gained in the Institution stood me in good stead. 

So, although I garnered the occasional two-handed salute from my fellow residents I never received any positive reinforcement from my lady-friends when I escaped. Quite the contrary - they often seemed disappointed and mumbled something about "getting a better sub". Although I tried several versions - salami, meatball, vegetarian - they still weren't ever satisfied.

Thus, my entering the monkhood and my strong aversion to Subway.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, ...... nup, not going there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Well, ...... nup, not going there.



Probably a wise decision ...

I've just always been amazed by the - oh, what do you call it? Simplicity? Eagerness? Easiness? - of the crowds back in the '20's in regards to their entertainment needs. I can't imagine a modern-day audience sitting and watching intently for an hour as some guy struggles to get out of a locked box. Heck, these days the crowd gets bored after a 3-minute dance routine. Attention spans have definitely deteriorated.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2013)

Unfortunately she escaped ...


----------



## Sid (Nov 4, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Probably a wise decision ...
> 
> I've just always been amazed by the - oh, what do you call it? Simplicity? Eagerness? Easiness? - of the crowds back in the '20's in regards to their entertainment needs. I can't imagine a modern-day audience sitting and watching intently for an hour as some guy struggles to get out of a locked box. Heck, these days the crowd gets bored after a 3-minute dance routine. Attention spans have definitely deteriorated.





   But Master, they sit for hours at sporting events.  You can't get more mind numbed than that


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2013)

Sid said:


> But Master, they sit for hours at sporting events.  You can't get more mind numbed than that



Ah, but Grasshopper, they don't sit! 

They put on their war paint and strip down half-naked and drink vast quantities of alcohol and run around, and that's just at the tailgate party.

Then during the show they're up and down the rows, dancing around, screaming themselves hoarse, spilling beer on anyone and everyone, giving each other high-fives, trotting their banners around.

Houdini's audiences just sat. Quietly. Not moving a muscle. For hours.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 4, 2013)

Sid said:


> But Master, they sit for hours at sporting events.  You can't get more mind numbed than that



And golf is the WORST unless you're a live spectator and even then, it's boring as hell to me.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 4, 2013)

Great post!  I've heard Houdini's name all my life, but have never seen a performance.  Thanks for posting that, very interesting, especially since it was in keeping with our attention span these days.  

Watching it, I feel the same way every time I see David Copperfield, whom I love, HOW IN THE HECK DID HE DO THAT???


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2013)

Katybug said:


> And golf is the WORST unless you're a live spectator and even then, it's boring as hell to me.



When I was bored I used to bring a microphone and a portable amplifier to the local miniature golf course, follow a person around and whisper commentary on all their shots ...

"_He's lining up at the tee for the 12th hole. This is a particularly challenging hole because of the high winds blowing in from the goldfish pond, and of course you've got that tricky windmill at the 3-yard marker ..._"  

Golf IS pretty much the worst. Even bowling is a step - a very _small_ step - above golf. Professional poker is somewhere between the two, as is championship chess.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Great post!  I've heard Houdini's name all my life, but have never seen a performance.  Thanks for posting that, very interesting, especially since it was in keeping with our attention span these days.
> 
> Watching it, I feel the same way every time I see David Copperfield, whom I love, HOW IN THE HECK DID HE DO THAT???



I used to be into magic as a teenager, and I loved watching old clips of the master magicians performing. It was always a very formal affair - in fact, even into Houdini's time magician's always wore formal dinner clothing or an outlandish, stereotyped costume such as Chung Ling Soo ...



... nationality - American, real name Bill Robinson. 

Part of the appeal is lost when you know all the secrets - sometimes it's better NOT knowing.


----------



## Anne (Nov 4, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> When I was bored I used to bring a microphone and a portable amplifier to the local miniature golf course, follow a person around and whisper commentary on all their shots ...
> 
> "_He's lining up at the tee for the 12th hole. This is a particularly challenging hole because of the high winds blowing in from the goldfish pond, and of course you've got that tricky windmill at the 3-yard marker ..._"
> 
> Golf IS pretty much the worst. Even bowling is a step - a very _small_ step - above golf. Professional poker is somewhere between the two, as is championship chess.



You could get seriously hurt doing things like that!!!!  :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 5, 2013)

Anne said:


> You could get seriously hurt doing things like that!!!!  :lofl:



Oh, I agree - many were the times I had to run and hide in the snack bar after being threatened by a group of irate 8-year-olds ...


----------



## Katybug (Nov 5, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> When I was bored I used to bring a microphone and a portable amplifier to the local miniature golf course, follow a person around and whisper commentary on all their shots ...
> 
> "_He's lining up at the tee for the 12th hole. This is a particularly challenging hole because of the high winds blowing in from the goldfish pond, and of course you've got that tricky windmill at the 3-yard marker ..._"
> 
> Golf IS pretty much the worst. Even bowling is a step - a very _small_ step - above golf. Professional poker is somewhere between the two, as is championship chess.



HA!  You and your amplifier....and you pretty much nailed the rest on boring your arse off unless you're participating.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 5, 2013)




----------

